# Dyeing - recent projects



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Hi all

I have been quite busy with a wholesale order and these are a few of the skeins I have dyed.

This weekend I need to dye about 5 pounds of fibre. Slow going because each 100 gram braid is different 

Have a good weekend everyone. We are flying to Guadeloupe on Monday for 2 weeks of sun and snorkelling


----------



## Gaildh (Jan 15, 2015)

Pretty


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

Lovely! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

Beautiful!Have a wonderful vacation..


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

All are beautiful! Have fun in the sun! A nice break from the winter cold.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

You do such lovely work, Desiree!


----------



## FiberQueen (Aug 23, 2012)

Love the colors!


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Beautiful


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Wow how pretty as usual. I'm sure they will love it all. Have a wonderful trip. Enjoy the sun and fun. Just think of us all here freezing our you know whats off. lol


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

What beautiful colors! Enjoy your trip.


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

Beautiful yarns.

Enjoy your vacation!


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Fantastic colors!


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

Beautiful! Enjoy your vacation!
5 lbs of fiber sounds like a lot of work!


----------



## spins2knit (Jul 29, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## JeanneW (Feb 9, 2013)

Beautiful as always!


----------



## ptober (Mar 24, 2011)

Have a great vacation.


----------



## Jiggs (Jan 21, 2016)

Beautiful colors! Have fun in the sun and the water.


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

Beautiful. Enjoy your holiday


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

Gorgeous yarns Desiree ! Have a fantastic holiday ! xx


----------



## kittygritty (Mar 2, 2015)

These are absolutely fabulous! You are very talented.


----------



## Melody-Ann (Apr 11, 2017)

Beautiful colors! Have fun in the sunshine!


----------



## Alpaca Farmer (Jan 19, 2011)

They are all stunning.


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

desireeross said:


> Hi all
> 
> I have been quite busy with a wholesale order and these are a few of the skeins I have dyed.
> 
> ...


Desiree, I follow you on Rav and on the Indie Dyers Business thread on Facebook. You really are a magnificent dyer. I am a fairly new dyer and have been experimenting with glazing and layering dye. My first attempts haven't been up to snuff. The results have been more like over-dyeing. I usually dye at 1% DOS (except for pastels). I reduced the DOS to .5% for the dye I wanted to use to glaze and still the glaze color nearly obliterated the original color; very little showed through. I'm dyeing on SW 50/50 merino/silk. I've attached a picture of the hanks in question. I had originally dyed them with a blue and magenta and just wanted a very light lavender overtone to pull the two underlying colors together. Instead I ended up with a lavender with some blue undertones.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Mercygirl76 said:


> Desiree, I follow you on Rav and on the Indie Dyers Business thread on Facebook. You really are a magnificent dyer. I am a fairly new dyer and have been experimenting with glazing and layering dye. My first attempts haven't been up to snuff. The results have been more like over-dyeing. I usually dye at 1% DOS (except for pastels). I reduced the DOS to .5% for the dye I wanted to use to glaze and still the glaze color nearly obliterated the original color; very little showed through. I'm dyeing on SW 50/50 merino/silk. I've attached a picture of the hanks in question. I had originally dyed them with a blue and magenta and just wanted a very light lavender overtone to pull the two underlying colors together. Instead I ended up with a lavender with some blue undertones.


I think the yarn is very pretty. Some times what you think is not up to snuff others really like. Looks like a winner to me.


----------



## Melody-Ann (Apr 11, 2017)

mama879 said:


> I think the yarn is very pretty. Some times what you think is not up to snuff others really like. Looks like a winner to me.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Mercygirl76 said:


> Desiree, I follow you on Rav and on the Indie Dyers Business thread on Facebook. You really are a magnificent dyer. I am a fairly new dyer and have been experimenting with glazing and layering dye. My first attempts haven't been up to snuff. The results have been more like over-dyeing. I usually dye at 1% DOS (except for pastels). I reduced the DOS to .5% for the dye I wanted to use to glaze and still the glaze color nearly obliterated the original color; very little showed through. I'm dyeing on SW 50/50 merino/silk. I've attached a picture of the hanks in question. I had originally dyed them with a blue and magenta and just wanted a very light lavender overtone to pull the two underlying colors together. Instead I ended up with a lavender with some blue undertones.


Hi. Thank you for your kind words. When you glaze add the dry yarn to very hot very acidic water and only use 1/10th of the dye. So with two skeins no more than 10ml. Pop it in, swirl it around and remove. If it's not enough leave in the dye a bit longer. Always start with too little dye. You can always add more. Then add to a hot citric acid without dye bath to set


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

desireeross said:


> Hi. Thank you for your kind words. When you glaze add the dry yarn to very hot very acidic water and only use 1/10th of the dye. So with two skeins no more than 10ml. Pop it in, swirl it around and remove. If it's not enough leave in the dye a bit longer. Always start with too little dye. You can always add more. Then add to a hot citric acid without dye bath to set


Thanks!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

mama879 said:


> I think the yarn is very pretty. Some times what you think is not up to snuff others really like. Looks like a winner to me.


Thank you. But I was trying for a different look and I want to get a handle on that technique. This came out as an overdye rather than a glazing.


----------



## marianikole (Aug 29, 2011)

Love your dying job. Wish I could do my yarns as nice as yours. Doing good with fiber but not yarns


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

marianikole said:


> Love your dying job. Wish I could do my yarns as nice as yours. Doing good with fiber but not yarns


Thank you. Doing well with fibre is a biggie. Many screw that up royally


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Very beautiful


----------

